# Newbie.saying hi!



## stillchillin (Oct 29, 2009)

Recently bought a late 2000 TTC 225 silver with black leather..lovely car ... On my last car an A3T the needles lit up ..on this TT they don't???? been looking on the forum and am more confused about wether they should light up or not . Can anyone advise me? .


----------



## lij48 (Apr 29, 2008)

welcome to the forum...yes the needles can be lit,, through vagcom i think..anyway your in the right place


----------



## stillchillin (Oct 29, 2009)

cheers...I had a look at some vagcom data and saw how you can change the settings for when they come on..didn't see any info about turning them off totally...and wondered if mine was faulty..can't really imagine someone having them turned off ? Its a feature I really liked on my old car...I don't have acces to vagcom at the moment but hope to maybe find someone local to south west scotland that could maybe help me....


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## stillchillin (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks to all for the warm welcome ...I'll add more info and some pic's when I get my head around it !


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## stillchillin (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## stillchillin (Oct 29, 2009)

]


----------



## stillchillin (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Needs lowering!! :lol:

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## stillchillin (Oct 29, 2009)

Good point..need to get the dash needles to light up first though!


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

wellcome to the forum nice car.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget tojoin the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## stillchillin (Oct 29, 2009)

Cheers .I've. been on the website already and will be joining soon . Not the best pic's of my car but i'll try and get some better ones soon .


----------

